# OB Jets on 1448's?



## Mattyf19 (Jun 12, 2016)

anyone running jets on smaller all weld jons, say a 1448 for example? also -anyone using a center console on anything under 16ft? 
the river here is shallow in many places and i am looking to get a nice balanced rig and run it with a center console, pushed forward. help me get up on plane quicker and draft a little shallower, and give better visibility by being up front.

just looking to see if this is possible and what others have done in the past! thanks


----------



## momule (Jun 12, 2016)

Since my jon is a riveted 1448 Lowe Big Jon you may not be interested but....
Power comes from a Yamaha 4 stroke 40/30 jet with a side mounted console in front of the front bench. MinnKota Endura 55 hand operated troller at bow. Room for two to sit on front bench and our weight is balanced in the rear by the outboard, a 12 gallon fuel tank and two batteries (starter and series 29 deep cycle). Motor is mounted on a 20" custom all aluminum transom with a 2 inch wedge. Back bench is decked to the transom and hinged to get to the batteries and tank, floor is covered with perforated aluminum. With myself and my gal in front the boat is nicely balanced and can run in 6 inches of water at about 24 mph. I intend to add pods to the rear to improve hole shot but it's not bad as is.


----------



## dhoganjr (Jun 13, 2016)

It should work fine. Just don't get too much weight forward. If you get too much weight forward it will want to plow water and can induce air into the intake. Do a float test of where you want everything before you mount it all. You want it almost level with the bow a bit high.


----------



## Mattyf19 (Jun 13, 2016)

momule said:


> Since my jon is a riveted 1448 Lowe Big Jon you may not be interested but....
> Power comes from a Yamaha 4 stroke 40/30 jet with a side mounted console in front of the front bench. MinnKota Endura 55 hand operated troller at bow. Room for two to sit on front bench and our weight is balanced in the rear by the outboard, a 12 gallon fuel tank and two batteries (starter and series 29 deep cycle). Motor is mounted on a 20" custom all aluminum transom with a 2 inch wedge. Back bench is decked to the transom and hinged to get to the batteries and tank, floor is covered with perforated aluminum. With myself and my gal in front the boat is nicely balanced and can run in 6 inches of water at about 24 mph. I intend to add pods to the rear to improve hole shot but it's not bad as is.



thanks for the advice - good food for thought. do you have any pics of your setup ? thanks again


----------



## jd4x426 (Jun 16, 2016)

I've got a G3 1448 with a 40/30 Yamaha forward mounted center console full front deck for fishing I've got a 10 gallon gas tank in rear and two batteries up front under deck. With a boat this short you really need to play with weight distribution just a couple pounds here and there can make a difference took me a a while to get it right. Best advice I can give is don't bolt anything down until you've had it out and ran it because you will most likely have to move stuff around a few times to get it right. I run shallow rocky rivers in eastern and central PA so I know how nice this center console up front is it was a lot of work but worth it for me in the end of you plan on fishing with more then you and maybe one other person though you'll definitely need a bigger boat with just me I can run in about 6" but add another person and it's more like 12" because it won't plane out as evenly and squats in the rear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## momule (Jun 16, 2016)

jd4x426 said:


> I've got a G3 1448 with a 40/30 Yamaha forward mounted center console full front deck for fishing I've got a 10 gallon gas tank in rear and two batteries up front under deck. With a boat this short you really need to play with weight distribution just a couple pounds here and there can make a difference took me a a while to get it right. Best advice I can give is don't bolt anything down until you've had it out and ran it because you will most likely have to move stuff around a few times to get it right. I run shallow rocky rivers in eastern and central PA so I know how nice this center console up front is it was a lot of work but worth it for me in the end of you plan on fishing with more then you and maybe one other person though you'll definitely need a bigger boat with just me I can run in about 6" but add another person and it's more like 12" because it won't plane out as evenly and squats in the rear.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



jd4x: Your boat sounds a lot like mine: same motor, same hull length, same weight distribution with console up front. Mine should be too heavy forward but due to having the batteries, gas and heavy motor in the rear it works really well. You are correct about importance of weight distribution...it makes ALL the difference. I'm toying with the idea of adding pods to improve rear squat while getting on plane and quicken the hole shot. Have you considered doing the same and do you have information about pod size etc? I love my boat but it really can't be used by 3 people and the amount of gas in my 12 gallon tank hugely effects the operation. I hate to throw more money into this small boat but I suspect that pods will really help with a number of issues: time to get on plane, static draft etc. Your thoughts???


----------



## riverrat717 (Jun 16, 2016)

[/quote]

jd4x: Your boat sounds a lot like mine: same motor, same hull length, same weight distribution with console up front. Mine should be too heavy forward but due to having the batteries, gas and heavy motor in the rear it works really well. You are correct about importance of weight distribution...it makes ALL the difference. I'm toying with the idea of adding pods to improve rear squat while getting on plane and quicken the hole shot. Have you considered doing the same and do you have information about pod size etc? I love my boat but it really can't be used by 3 people and the amount of gas in my 12 gallon tank hugely effects the operation. I hate to throw more money into this small boat but I suspect that pods will really help with a number of issues: time to get on plane, static draft etc. Your thoughts???[/quote]


I put pods on my old 1542 for the exact reason your looking into. Best $$ spent on that hull hands down! Beavertail's site is where I got dimensions from based on transom size. Hope this helps.


----------



## Mattyf19 (Jun 17, 2016)

thanks for the info guys. sounds like some of you run the same stretches of the susquehanna as i am looking to so you can appreciate what i say when said "shallow and rocky" ! thanks again for the advice.


----------



## jd4x426 (Jun 18, 2016)

Honestly I've thought about adding pods but for what it will cost me I'm probably gonna pull the trigger on 1750 xpress next year.Then swap my motor and console over and eventually add a newer 60/40 jet to it. If I planned on keeping it I would definitely add pods but the boat is just little small for my needs kids are getting to the age now that they want to fish also so bigger boat it is and even the wife is on board now that the kids want it also.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## momule (Jun 18, 2016)

jd4x426 said:


> Honestly I've thought about adding pods but for what it will cost me I'm probably gonna pull the trigger on 1750 xpress next year.Then swap my motor and console over and eventually add a newer 60/40 jet to it. If I planned on keeping it I would definitely add pods but the boat is just little small for my needs kids are getting to the age now that they want to fish also so bigger boat it is and even the wife is on board now that the kids want it also.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




JD - Sounds like you're where I was 20 years ago. I had a bass boat and then added a wife and kids to the mix and I ended up with a 24' pontoon which worked very well for the family...not so much for my fishing. Funny how priorities change with the circumstances. Now with the kids grown and out and the wife gone I get to do what I want but without as much disposable income. One of my other hobbies, a beautiful little race car of a Mazda Miata costs me more than I'm getting out of it so the hard decision is whether or not to sell the Miata and my boat and put the results into more boat. The blessing here is that my issues are pretty much luxury decisions and not problems but my fixed income won't allow me to do both the car and the boat at the same time. At least the house is paid for....I just hate getting rid of toys for any reason.


----------



## redrum (Jul 3, 2016)

Ran a Evinrude 50/35 on a riveted 1444 w/ stick steering @ 32mph


----------



## momule (Jul 3, 2016)

redrum said:


> Ran a Evinrude 50/35 on a riveted 1444 w/ stick steering @ 32mph



I don't doubt that for a moment Redrum. What was the horsepower limit on that hull?


----------



## redrum (Jul 4, 2016)

momule said:


> redrum said:
> 
> 
> > Ran a Evinrude 50/35 on a riveted 1444 w/ stick steering @ 32mph
> ...



The plate said 25hp. I consider those advisory at best. It seems when dealing with outboard jets you have to push the limits in order to get them to perform.


----------



## momule (Jul 5, 2016)

I totally agree with you on the HP limit tags. My 1448 has a plate that specifies 25hp but that is with the original hull. Since the transom has been replaced and hugely strengthened, the motor is remotely steered instead of tiller, and it will soon have flotation pods on the stern, that 25hp limit means nothing. Unfortunately, with the tag on there the state water patrol guys can still issue me a citation for being overpowered. Seems to me that the best thing to do is remove the tag? I'd be interested in filling the boat up with water (carefully of course) to see how effective the flotation currently is.


----------



## onthewater102 (Jul 5, 2016)

FWIW the flotation has nothing to do with the HP rating - just the weight capacity rating.

https://uscgboating.org/regulations/boatbuilders-handbook.php


----------



## momule (Jul 6, 2016)

onthewater102 said:


> FWIW the flotation has nothing to do with the HP rating - just the weight capacity rating.
> 
> https://uscgboating.org/regulations/boatbuilders-handbook.php



Thanks for the link. Lots of good info in there.


----------



## JoshKeller (Jul 10, 2016)

Im running a 1648 grizzly with a 75/50 jet. 36 volt minn kota, stick steer


----------



## momule (Jul 14, 2016)

JoshKeller said:


> Im running a 1648 grizzly with a 75/50 jet. 36 volt minn kota, stick steer



And since this is a post about "OB Jets on 1448's" your post must have been put here on this thread by mistake, right?


----------



## Lonedrake (Jul 17, 2016)

I have a 1448 with Mercury 40/30. It has forward mounted stick steer. Will run 25 mph with two people. Adding pods later this week to bring the rear up some


----------



## momule (Jul 17, 2016)

Nice looking set up Lonedrake. Interesting how similar our two boats are but also how different they are too. Mine is also a 1448 with a Yamaha 40/30. Console and steering wheel up front with both of us sitting side by side. If I try to have my passenger sit back at the rear bench it will not plane at all but I also have a 12 gallon gas tank with two heavy batteries behind the rear bench so there's a lot of weight back there. I am debating pods for the rear too so that it doesn't dig in so deeply while getting on plane. My top end speed changes with the amount of gas I am carrying but it always will plane. Full 12 gallons I get 20 MPH by GPS and with 6 gallons speed goes up to 24 MPH.


----------



## Jim (Jul 19, 2016)

Great thread! Love these setups.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jasm2 (Sep 2, 2016)

I had a 15 ft grizzly that I originally bought with a 4 stroke 20/25 merc and thought it was a dog. I upgraded to a 30/40 Yamaha and had a center console added. It was fast, but was heavy and drafted about 10 inches, which doesn't do me any good fishing where I wanted to.

I'm now running a riveted 1448 with a 2 stroke 20/25 merc tiller and couldn't be happier. I've used this rig more in the last two months then I did the other boat the last 8 years. I only run the river during the summer when the water and flow are low, so I think this is the perfect rig. It drafts about 4 inches with all of my gear and my 4 year old and runs about 20 mph.


----------

